# Petits PB avec l'iPad



## jfga05 (22 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai enfin pu transférer des photos de mon iMac vers mon iPad en passant par iTunes de la manière dont on m'avait expliqué sur ce forum. Encore merci!
Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à effacer certaines photos. En effet, impossible d'effacer des photos transférées de l'iMac alors qu'il n'y a pas de problème pour effacer des photos prises avec l'iPad ou avec un appareil photos numérique et transférées sur iPad. 
Par ailleurs, difficile de maîtriser tous les transferts. En effet, il suffit de brancher l'iPad sur l'iMac alors que iTunes est ouvert pour que tout se transfère automatiquement vers l'iPad! Il doit falloir avoir l'habitude ou mettre en fonction certaines commandes spéciales pour que cela ne se produise pas. Par exemple, les vidéos contenues dans mon iMac sont transférées automatiquement vers l'iPad sans que je le veuille! C'est fou! 
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider merci infiniment! Cordialement.


----------



## nikomimi (22 Avril 2012)

En bas d'iTunes quand tu click sur ton ipad tu click sur transferer les photos et videos manuellement (de mémoire, donc un truc s'en approchant) et donc après tu devras les selectionner toi même pour qu'ils soit transferer.

Pour les photos mêmes principes, tu branche ton iPad à iTunes et tu ne synchronise que les photos voulus, sa effaceras celles que tu ne veux plus.


----------



## jfga05 (25 Avril 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> En bas d'iTunes quand tu click sur ton ipad tu click sur transferer les photos et videos manuellement (de mémoire, donc un truc s'en approchant) et donc après tu devras les selectionner toi même pour qu'ils soit transferer.
> 
> Pour les photos mêmes principes, tu branche ton iPad à iTunes et tu ne synchronise que les photos voulus, sa effaceras celles que tu ne veux plus.


Merci, je vais essayer! Mais avoue que c'est quand même un comble de ne pas pouvoir effacer normalement des photos téléchargées depuis un iMac. On peut supprimer normalement des vidéos, (transférées de l'iMac), directement sur l'iPad, mais pas des photos! C'est nul!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

jfga05 a dit:


> Merci, je vais essayer! Mais avoue que c'est quand même un comble de ne pas pouvoir effacer normalement des photos téléchargées depuis un iMac. On peut supprimer normalement des vidéos, (transférées de l'iMac), directement sur l'iPad, mais pas des photos! C'est nul!



C'est c e que l'on appelle une synchronisation... Ton iPad ne serait plus synchronisé si tu pouvait modifier les photos présentes...


L'ipad à été conçu pour être une image de ton ordi, pas indépendant (à la base).


----------

